

Ask HN: Highrise, BatchBook, etc?  Which one do you like and why? - vrikhter

Early stages of managing a new business.  Probably have 150+ contacts to manage, follow ups, etc.  Will grow heavily over the coming months.  Do not plan on hiring any direct sales people anytime soon.<p>Which one do you use/like and why?
======
frommers
I started using Nimble which is still in beta and thus far think it is great
for managing contacts without all the busy work associated with some CRMs. It
is a social CRM so you are able to get an overview of the contacts social
activity as well see an integrated inbox of social and email correspondence.

